# ISO help accommodating guest with dietary restrictions



## Luvs2Cook (Mar 1, 2009)

Having guests over for a BBQ. One of the guests is on a very low fat, low saturated fat, low cholest. diet due to health issues. Any suggestions for dinner menus? Thanks!


----------



## GrillingFool (Mar 1, 2009)

Why don't you ask them what they might want?
Otherwise, how about fish or seafood for them?


----------



## Deathbysoup (Mar 1, 2009)

a nice green salad and maybe grill some salmon and asparagus


----------



## MostlyWater (Mar 1, 2009)

grilled chicken burger?  or grilled extra lean hamburger ?    chicken or turkey hot dogs.

even when my daughter had to eat low chol for health reasons, she was allowed some broiled red meat.


----------



## Claire (Mar 2, 2009)

My "go to" meal for people like this is boneless, skinless chicken breasts.  I season with a salt free seasoning (Cavenders in the blue shaker or Mrs Dash are good ones).  I either brush a nonstick skillet with a bit of olive oil or use a spray.  I choose not to bake or broil them because it is just too darned easy to overcook them.  Then a tossed salad with a choice of diet type dressings, some kind of green veggie.  A half of a baked potato with some heart friendly margarine substitute or rice or couscous cooked in a healthy broth.  

When I'm having several guests over and don't want to do the extreme healthy thing for everyone, I make sure that at least one side dish is good for them and that they can pretty much make a meal of it (I've cooked for diverticular, for vegan and vegetarian of other sorts, etc as part of a larger group.  At some point you cannot cater to everyone's needs, just make sure to tell them what is in what dish.  One of my funnier dinner moments was when a friend told me his daughter was a vegetarian.  As usual, I made sure the sides would make for a good filling meal in and of themselves.  She walked in and yelled "MEAT!!  Yummy!" and chowed down.  Several months later I entertained him with  his OTHER daughter.  It turned out he'd forgotten which of his gals was the vegetarian!  They're both college girls and we all got a laugh out of it.


----------



## mcnerd (Mar 2, 2009)

Assuming you know the person, I would just ask them what they would like to have instead of making a guess.  Maybe go through a couple ideas if the first one is not practical for you to do.


----------

